# Hemmingway cat?????



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

So, my neighbor got a new kitten. Cute little black thing! Her name is Katrina. She was commenting on how she got this "purebred" for free because the breeder was in NO and lost most of her cattery and had to find homes for the surviving cats. 
It looked like a normal black DSH to me, so I asked, "oh what breed is she?" She said "she's a Hemmingway, they have apposable thumbs".
Now, knowing that polydactyl cats are pretty common in mixed breeds, I just had to go home and look this up! Apparently people actually breed these-also known as American Polydactyl! From what I can tell they are NOT a recognized breed of cat. I asked one of my coworkers about this, she's a Singapura breeder and a cat judge. She just kind of shook her head.
My poor neighbor is so proud of her "Hemmingway Cat". Luckily she didn't pay anything for her, and is having her spayed when she is old enough. The cat will have a good home, but I feel bad for my neighbor. Part of me wants to tell her this is not a real breed of cat, but another part says what harm is it doing???????


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Hemmingway cat is just another name for polydactyl cats. It's probably a regular DSH.

There's no harm in letting her believe her cat is a purebred though. With time she might understand that she has got a lovely DSH, but for now she's just completely inlove with her new baby so there's no point in arguing with her.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Apposable thumbs are a lot different than mitten hands. :lol: A polydactyl cat still can't pick up a glass of water. 

I think there's no harm in letting her believe the cat is purebred, unless she starts thinking about buying another, or telling others to buy one. I don't think this kind of breeder should be supported in any way. If it were me, I would tell her -- just because I wouldn't want her to waste her money (or encourage someone else to) on a "purebred" polydactyl when there are plenty in shelters.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I've decided to let her think it is nothing more than a real purebred. She's getting her fixed so there is no problems there.

I could barely keep a straight face at the apposable thumbs part. One of my cats is diabetic and I'm pretty sure she's always thinking "I'd take care of those dogs with some of that insulin..... if only I had apposable thumbs". So when my neighbor commented on the apposable thumbs that was the first thing that popped into my mind!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That's funny. I'd let her know that chimps have apposable thumbs, not polydactyl cats. lol

As far as the whole "ignorance is bliss" thing...I think you're doing the right thing unless she thinks about buying another one or encouraging someone else to.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

bless, it wont do any harm if shes 'proud' of her 'purebred', especially if its getting speyed ( but i bet the vets shatter her dreams! :roll: :twisted: :lol: )


----------



## allissa (Sep 25, 2005)

Just leave your neighbor alone. She is happy, and who does it hurt that she thinks her cat is purebred, if she is not planning to breed it? Hemingway cat, indeed.


----------

